# Realtek ALC892 at SABERTOOTH FX990 R2 no sound



## Vitalka (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, all. I don't understand why my sound doesn't work. Help me please.

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD turbo.ll 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`# cat /dev/sndstat`

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
```

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit`

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 1
```

`# mixer`

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```

`# ls /dev/dsp*`

```
/dev/dsp1.0
```

`# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1.0`
empty and silence

`# dmesg | grep pcm1`

```
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm1:                  PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 2 4 3 5
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm1:                  PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 8
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=14 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=15 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=5 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm1:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm1:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm1:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  3 (nid   4 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  4 (nid   5 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 23 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 25 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 26 (nid  21 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 27 (nid  22 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 28 (nid  23 in ):    mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  3 (nid   4 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  4 (nid   5 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 23 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 30 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 34 (nid  26 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -34/12dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  5 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -34/12dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "speaker":
pcm1: Mixer "line":
pcm1: Mixer "mic":
pcm1: Mixer "mix":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "igain":
pcm1: Mixer "ogain":
pcm1: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap c740000, 10000; 0xffffff845bb68000 -> c740000
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap c780000, 10000; 0xffffff845bba8000 -> c780000
```

Thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you show us the output of `% sysctl -a | grep pcm`?


----------



## Vitalka (Jul 22, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Can you show us the output of `% sysctl -a | grep pcm`?



`# sysctl -a | grep pcm`

```
hdaa0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0: 
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
pcm0:                  AC3 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x00020070
pcm0:                  16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0: 
pcm0: +-------------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm0: +-------------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=3 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0: +-------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm0: +-------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm0: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm0: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm0: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm0: sndbuf_setmap c6c0000, 10000; 0xffffff845bb28000 -> c6c0000
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa1:             OSS: pcm, mix
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm1:                  PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 2 4 3 5
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm1:                  PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 8
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=14 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=15 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=5 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm1:              |
pcm1:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm1:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm1:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm1:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  3 (nid   4 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  4 (nid   5 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 23 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 25 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 26 (nid  21 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 27 (nid  22 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 28 (nid  23 in ):    mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  3 (nid   4 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl  4 (nid   5 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 23 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 30 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 34 (nid  26 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -34/12dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  5 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -34/12dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm1:    |
pcm1:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "speaker":
pcm1: Mixer "line":
pcm1: Mixer "mic":
pcm1: Mixer "mix":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "igain":
pcm1: Mixer "ogain":
pcm1: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap c740000, 10000; 0xffffff845bb68000 -> c740000
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap c780000, 10000; 0xffffff845bba8000 -> c780000
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm2: +--------------------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm2: +--------------------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2: 
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm2:                  PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm2:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 37
pcm2: 
pcm2: Record:
pcm2: 
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm2:                  PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm2:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 9
pcm2: 
pcm2: +-------------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm2: +-------------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm2:       |
pcm2:       + <- nid=38 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm2:              |
pcm2:              + <- nid=37 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm2: 
pcm2: Record:
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=9 [audio input]
pcm2:       |
pcm2:       + <- nid=34 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm2:              |
pcm2:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm2:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm2: 
pcm2: +-------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm2: +-------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 35 (nid  27 in ):    mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 60 (nid  37 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 61 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 60 (nid  37 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 61 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 32 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 38 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl  6 (nid   9 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 32 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm2:    +- ctl 38 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm2:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm2:    |
pcm2:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm2: 
pcm2: Mixer "vol":
pcm2: Mixer "pcm":
pcm2: Mixer "rec":
pcm2: Mixer "igain":
pcm2: Mixer "ogain":
pcm2: Mixer "monitor":
pcm2: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm2: sndbuf_setmap c7c0000, 10000; 0xffffff845bbe8000 -> c7c0000
pcm2: sndbuf_setmap 100100000, 10000; 0xffffff845bc28000 -> 100100000
```


----------



## Vitalka (Jul 22, 2013)

```
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm3: +--------------------------------------+
pcm3: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm3: +--------------------------------------+
pcm3: 
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3: 
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
pcm3:                  AC3 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0
pcm3:                  16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm3:             DAC: 6
pcm3: 
pcm3: +-------------------------------+
pcm3: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm3: +-------------------------------+
pcm3: 
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3: 
pcm3:     nid=30 [pin: SPDIF-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm3:       |
pcm3:       + <- nid=6 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3: 
pcm3: +-------------------------+
pcm3: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm3: +-------------------------+
pcm3: 
pcm3: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm3: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm3: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm3: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm3: sndbuf_setmap 100140000, 10000; 0xffffff845bc68000 -> 100140000
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
pcm4: +--------------------------------------+
pcm4: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm4: +--------------------------------------+
pcm4: 
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4: 
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
pcm4:                  AC3 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0
pcm4:                  16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm4:             DAC: 16
pcm4: 
pcm4: +-------------------------------+
pcm4: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm4: +-------------------------------+
pcm4: 
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=17 [pin: SPDIF-out (Fixed)]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4: 
pcm4: +-------------------------+
pcm4: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm4: +-------------------------+
pcm4: 
pcm4: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm4: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm4: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm4: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm4: sndbuf_setmap 100180000, 10000; 0xffffff845bca8000 -> 100180000
dev.pcm.0.%desc: ATI R6xx (HDMI)
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=3
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=20,22,21,23,24,26
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 2
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.2.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)
dev.pcm.2.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=27,25
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.2.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.2.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.2.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.2.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.2.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.2.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.2.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.3.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)
dev.pcm.3.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.3.%location: nid=30
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.3.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.3.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.3.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.3.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.4.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)
dev.pcm.4.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.4.%location: nid=17
dev.pcm.4.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.4.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.4.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.4.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.4.bitperfect: 0
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 23, 2013)

This HOWTO (translated from German) might be useful to take down your sound issue.


----------



## Vitalka (Jul 24, 2013)

I have:

```
hdaa1: 20 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
```
and connect headphones. My configuration pcm1 for headphones seems right?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 25, 2013)

Vitalka said:
			
		

> I have:
> 
> ```
> hdaa1: 20 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
> ...



No, it should be listed as device "Headphones". Read the snd_hda(4)() man page for details.


----------



## Vitalka (Jul 28, 2013)

> Show this output `% sysctl dev.hdaa.1` instead of above.




```
$ sysctl dev.hdaa.1
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Realtek ALC892 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x10438436
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_config: 0x99430140 as=4 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Fixed ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_original: 0x99430140 as=4 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Fixed ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_config: 0x01014010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_original: 0x01014010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_config: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_config: 0x01016011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Orange misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_original: 0x01016011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Orange misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23_config: 0x01012014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23_original: 0x01012014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_config: 0x01a19850 as=5 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=8
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_original: 0x01a19850 as=5 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Pink misc=8
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_config: 0x02a19c60 as=6 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=12
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_original: 0x02a19c60 as=6 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=12
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_config: 0x0181305f as=5 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_original: 0x0181305f as=5 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid27_config: 0x02214c20 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=12
dev.hdaa.1.nid27_original: 0x02214c20 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=12
dev.hdaa.1.nid28_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid28_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid29_config: 0x4007e629 as=2 seq=9 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=White misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid29_original: 0x4007e629 as=2 seq=9 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=White misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_config: 0x01456130 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Rear color=Orange misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_original: 0x01456130 as=3 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Rear color=Orange misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
```

I don't have a front panel and can't connect headphones.

Thanks for help!


----------



## Vitalka (Jul 28, 2013)

I have two motherboards: P5Q-EM with Realtek ALC 1200 and SABERTOOTH FX990 R2 with Realtek ALC892.

Asus P5Q-EM with Realtek ALC 1200:
`$ cat /dev/sndstat`

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC1200 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC1200 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC1200 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC1200 (Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Eaglelake (HDMI 8ch)> (play)
```

`$ sysctl hw.snd`

```
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
```

`$ mixer`

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```

`$ sysctl dev.pcm.0`

```
dev.pcm.0.%desc: Realtek ALC1200 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=20,22,21,23,24,26
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.32bit: 20
dev.pcm.0.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
```


```
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
```
 - for Speakers and Headphones. Rear Green Jack
`$ cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp`
I can hear noise. Sound works.

------------------------------------------

SABERTOOTH FX990 R2 with Realtek ALC892

`$ cat /dev/sndstat`

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> on hdaa0  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> on hdaa1  (1p:2v/1r:1v) default
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> on hdaa1  (1p:1v/1r:1v)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> on hdaa1  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> on hdaa1  (1p:1v/0r:0v)
```

`$ sysctl hw.snd`

```
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 1
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 1
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
```

`$ mixer`

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```

`$ sysctl dev.pcm.1`

```
dev.pcm.1.%desc: Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=20,22,21,23,24,26
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 2
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
```

`$cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp`
Silence

I bought SABERTOOTH FX990 R2 and first installed FreeBSD 9.1 and updated the ports tree and installed GNOME2 from ports, ran Epiphany (web browser for GNOME), opened YouTube, watched a video and sound worked. Then I removed all packages and installed OpenBox with mplayer, and sound didn't work.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 29, 2013)

Add this couple of lines to your /boot/loader.conf

```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid27.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid25.config="as=5 seq=1"
```

Reboot the system for the changes to take effect.


----------



## Vitalka (Jul 29, 2013)

This didn't help me.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 29, 2013)

Vitalka said:
			
		

> I bought SABERTOOTH FX990 R2 and first installed FreeBSD 9.1 and updated the ports tree and installed GNOME2 from ports, ran Epiphany (web browser for GNOME), opened YouTube, watched a video and sound worked. Then I removed all packages and installed OpenBox with mplayer, and sound didn't work.



Thats a setting sound problem. What application you have used to adjust the volume on OpenBox?

Please, if you didn't it, take a look to this blog, also is a good reference site for OpenBox's users.

After configure the pins as I posted before (post #10), you should be able to switch between the speakers and headphones without any problem.

Set the following mixer(8)() devices to 100 and try again to get sound working:

```
[CMD]% mixer igain 100[/CMD]
Setting the mixer igain from 0:0 to 100:100.
[CMD]% mixer ogain 100[/CMD]
Setting the mixer ogain from 0:0 to 100:100.
```


----------



## Vitalka (Jul 30, 2013)

I bought a new USB sound card for tests and sound work. Something frog _[ What? -- Mod. ]_ with internal sound card or driver.


```
ugen1.3: <vendor 0x1130> at usbus1
uaudio0: <vendor 0x1130 USB  AUDIO, class 0/0, rev 1.10/5.10, addr 3> on usbus1
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format.
uaudio0: Record: 24000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format.
uaudio0: No midi sequencer.
pcm4: <USB audio> on uaudio0
pcm4: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm4: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm4: Mixer "mic":
pcm4: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
ukbd0: <vendor 0x1130 USB  AUDIO, class 0/0, rev 1.10/5.10, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
kbd2: ukbd0, generic (0), config:0x0, flags:0x3d0000
ukbd1: <vendor 0x1130 USB  AUDIO, class 0/0, rev 1.10/5.10, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd3 at ukbd1
```


----------

